
DevOps for IoT: IoT Device Portal - gg2265
https://www.deviceportal.io/
======
gg2265
DevicePortal provides DevOps for IoT by supplementing barebone IoT core from
AWS IoT, Azure IoT, and Google IoT.

Go from JSON to provisioning in just 2 hours. Delight your IoT's customers
with simple secure provisioning and device management. DevicePortal is a
Provisioning as a service (PAAS).

* Provisioning, * Device Management, * Operational Analytics, and * Customer Support

Barebone IoT core from AWS IoT, Azure IoT, Google IoT require a lot of work
from DevOps engineers. We make it easy for you to get started with DevOps for
IoT and also get the security of AWS IoT, Azure IoT, and Google IoT.

[https://www.deviceportal.io](https://www.deviceportal.io)

